# Stinky collar cleaning hint to pass along



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm a newish dog owner so this may be nothing new to many of you, but I wanted to pass along my success for anyone who may be interested :clap2:

I wash my dog's nylon collar and leash each time I bathe him (I put them in the washing machine). The leash doesn't really get that dirty, but the collar gets a pretty strong "doggy" odor. Since the leash matches the collar I wash them both so they stay the same color. Anyway, I've come to notice the collar never _really _gets completely good smelling, even after being washed in the washing machine and air dried. It's like the dog smell has permeated the fabric. So I soaked the collar and leash in my enzyme cleaner, Arm & Hammer Pet Stain & Odor Remover w/Oxy Clean. (This was after they'd already went through the washing machine.) I added about 1/4 cup of the cleaner to a 1/2 full sink of warm water and let them soak for about 30 minutes. I also sprayed a bit of the cleaner directly to the collar before putting it in the water. I rinsed them well and after I let them dry I noticed absolutely no dog odor whatsoever. 

So now I have a good smelling dog _and_ collar/leash. :whoo:


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

I often just use dog shampoo to wash stinky collars. It cuts the oils, and usually smells really good.

Odoban is a beautiful thing, too!


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Awesome. I've been trying to figure out a way to get Misty's collar to come clean as well. This sounds like it will do the trick.


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

Sighthounds4me said:


> I often just use dog shampoo to wash stinky collars. It cuts the oils, and usually smells really good.
> 
> Odoban is a beautiful thing, too!


What kind of shampoo do you use? I've tried that before but I think we were still using puppy shampoo and it was too weak for the collar-odor, LOL.

I think that A&H cleaner is all around awesome! It smells really clean and fresh. Besides using it on the collar, I've used it on a spot on the carpet when the dog peed on the floor and it worked great (which is good since it's what it was made for, haha). I've also added a bit of it to my son's laundry once (when he had a nighttime accident) and it totally helped refresh the sheets.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I run them through the dishwasher on the top rack.


----------

